
For Zynga, a Journey from the Cloud to Home – And Back Again - relyio
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/08/for-zynga-a-journey-from-the-cloud-to-home-and-back-again/
======
relyio
Helpful: [https://archive.fo/Q0M3f](https://archive.fo/Q0M3f)

